# Boating 2019



## thewoodlands (Jun 12, 2019)

We had a nice slow ride on the water today, it was a great day for it. Pics 9269 & 70 is one of the areas a microburst went through a few years back.


----------



## pjohnson (Jun 13, 2019)

Been a cool rainy spring in Wisconsin finally got the boat in, patiently waiting on the lift for his evening cruise. Gotta love a remote controlled electric boat lift, push a button while waking from the cabin and boats in the water when ya get there. Was a beautiful evening for a sunset cruise.


----------



## paulnlee (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm gonna miss that this year. Been going to SML in Va. for the last 8 years. Stayed for a month, rented a pontoon. Back in the 90's we had a pontoon, then a 23' Bayliner and finally a house boat all on Raystown Lake in PA. Had the houseboat for one season, took a buyout from mother bell, put it and the slip up for sale and it sold that weekend. We were thinking of retiring in NC. Still in NJ, still working


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2019)

I took the day off from any firewood work and we took the boat out, the top water temps were only 70 but it felt great. The water is at spring levels.

In pic 9341 there is usually 15 to 20 feet of sand showing at this time of year.


----------



## begreen (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks beautiful.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2019)

begreen said:


> Looks beautiful.


It was @begreen , it was nice change of scenery.  I think for next summer, we'll have a top on the boat for some shade.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2019)

This wasn't our last outing but here are some pictures from another outing on the same body of water, once this heat moves through we'll probably go to a new body of water.

The water was down some but still way up for this time of year, the last two pictures are a mink along the water.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2019)

Every picture after the first two are from today.

It was a great day so we spent some time on the water, pictures 9339 & 9346 are from when the water was up, 9446 is a picture today of 9339 and 9448 is a picture today of 9346.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Aug 5, 2019)

We've spent so much time on the property this year. This is our first night out on the boat...28C and sooooo quiet, nearest "neighbour" is 200 yards away.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 11, 2019)

Took the wife out sailing today.   She trapped me for hours with conversation, lol.


The narrow lake had corkscrewing wind.  100 yards north of us we saw flags blowing south.   100 yards south they were pointing north!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 11, 2019)

Up the lake you start to see day sailors, maybe a few in the low 20ft range.  

Lots of sun fishes.  My lone minifish, and a couple lightnings round out the south end of the lake.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 12, 2019)

Sounds like a great day.  Got my son out on our little RS Sailing dinghy for two hours yesterday, winds 10 - 15 mph and mostly sunny 80F, it was an ideal day on the water.  Like you, saw plenty of Sunfish out on the water, in weathe like that.  We also saw a half dozen wind surfers, four who knew their stuff, and two who were mostly in the water.  I only wish we had more days like that land on a Saturaday, and not wasted on Tuesdays in the office.

He came prepared with a lot of important questions to discuss:

1.  Would you rather have the world's largest or smallest car?

2.  What is your favorite cartoon character, Phineas, Ferb, or Charlie Brown?

3.  What's your favorite cereal, Trix or Foot Loops?

I think we solved most of the world's problems, out there.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 12, 2019)

Ah yes, the deep problems in life.  Stuff like that needs a day on the water to discuss.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Aug 16, 2019)

Another great evening on the West Coast. Friends dropped  by appies and happy hour!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 17, 2019)

I miss sailing on boats with jibs, lol.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I miss sailing on boats with jibs, lol.



What are you sailing now, Sunfish?

I would like to own a keelboat, but it just doesn’t fit into our lifestyle right now.  Dry sailing racing dinghies (with jibs!) is the level of commitment to maintenance I can handle, right now.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't even have a sunfish!    I have the lowly minifish.  I plan to borrow a sunfish sail sometime and go from 65 to 75 square ft.   I imagine it'll make it a different beast!  Lol


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2019)

I have a Nationals-winning antique racing boat, with a pretty serious rig for a recreational sailor, and it’s a great boat... but I have to admit I have every bit as much fun, with much less worry about how my crew is treating it, on this little recycled milk container rotomolded boat from RS sailing.  So, I say “run what you brung“, it really doesn’t matter what you’re sailing, as long as you’re going fast or having fun!

Me?  I’d like to pick up a used Laser beater, and go out single-handing in it.  But in a dual-career household with two young kids, free time for such things does not exist.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 17, 2019)

My father used to have an old wood hulled laser.  It was long gone by the time I came around.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2019)

We took the boat out for another ride on the water today, it was overcast but we had lunch on the boat and enjoyed the scenery. Pictures 9339,9446 and 9508 are of the same little tree at different times of the year. In the spring you could just see the tree in picture 9446.

The water is down about 30 feet from the highest level this spring.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 2, 2019)

Well, there goes my dry wood floating down the lake.   A bunch of nice 3 year seasoned oak floated away this spring.    A friend dropped off a dump trailer of seasoned white pine this fall that I was grateful for.  It was nicely stacked under the cabin with the red chairs on top of the red picnic table.  

It's not seasoned any more.


Welp, here we go again!   This is why I went with a non cat.  My cabin wood supply can have speed bumps.


----------

